# Sunset Drive Manor



## 0100 (Oct 14, 2015)

This is a video from my haunted house 'Hall of Portraits" drop panel scare. Some pretty funny reactions.

I don't have a youtube account so I posted it on my intagram account.



__
http://instagr.am/p/CVospfiFgTx/


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great job.

Looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

The reactions are priceless.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

OMG that is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The one lady at minute mark 3:15 looks like she pissed her pants. LOL


----------

